# Using pressure-treated wood for framing?



## Scott99999 (May 23, 2009)

I work with my father, a professional home improvement contractor, and recently bought a house. We discovered termites and rot / water damage to one wall -- something that the inspector missed. 

We opened up the wall today to understand the extent of the damage, and it extends from the sill plate (on the slab) up to a leaking window on the 2nd story. 

We're selectively removing the damaged plywood and non-load-bearing 2x4 framing and replacing individual pieces one by one. 

We replaced the piece of wood at the sill plate with a pressure-treated 2x4, as well as 3 studs. Since this is an area of moisture damage, we're going to continue using pressure-treated studs.

Is there a reason NOT to do this? I've done some Google searches, and it seems like pressure-treated wood is often recommended in areas of moisture or termite damage. My father thinks it's fine, but I like to get a wide range of opinions from other contractors, in case there's something in someone's experience that would point out reason for concern. 

THANKS!


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Scott99999 said:


> *I work with my father, a professional home improvement contractor,* and recently bought a house. We discovered termites and rot / water damage to one wall -- something that the inspector missed.
> 
> We opened up the wall today to understand the extent of the damage, and it extends from the sill plate (on the slab) up to a leaking window on the 2nd story.
> 
> ...


What did your Dad say? are you Questioning your dads authority? shame on you


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Scott99999 said:


> I work with my father, a professional home improvement contractor, and recently bought a house. We discovered termites and rot / water damage to one wall -- something that the inspector missed.
> 
> We opened up the wall today to understand the extent of the damage, and it extends from the sill plate (on the slab) up to a leaking window on the 2nd story.
> 
> ...


If you tell us what you 
and your Dad *really* do,
we might tell you what the
problems are.....
Before we schuss you off
to the DIY site. :thumbup:


----------



## Scott99999 (May 23, 2009)

He's a licensed contractor (and has been for 30+ years); I worked with him through college and since then, moonlight occasionally. It's fine to post this to the DIY forum, but.... 

It's not that I don't trust his judgement, but if you ask 30 people, sometimes you get 30 opinions and different experiences. For example - I wasn't sure if only certain _types_ of pressure-treated lumber are suitable for framing, etc...


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Let's put it this way.....
I wouldn't pay for 
your Dad's opinions 
on this matter.


----------



## Scott99999 (May 23, 2009)

Well, alrighty then... 

Does anyone have some more helpful info? I don't see the point in attacking the poster (or for that matter, the source). My point was to solicit some more detailed professional opinions on why it would be prudent or not to use pressure-treated lumber for this repair, and as stated, if there's specific lumber that would need to be used (a certain dryness, etc...). I'm aware of the concern about the chemicals used to treat the lumber, but unsure of how much that matters when replacing a few studs in an area at risk for water damage.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

He probbly did it cause it was all he had to work with.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Why not keep the water out by fixing the leaking window? 

Then there's no worries about water damage.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Makes no sense:blink:


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

There are several reasons not to use PT as wall studs as you describe. PT twists, bows and bends upon drying. This effect can also lead to literally spitting out screws or nails of a drywall installation. 

Fix the water infiltration first. Then repair with regular lumber. Use PT where recommended, in damp areas, plates, infestations as you said.

Addl - Scott - edit your profile to receive private messages. I can send some addl info.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Please post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com. This site is for professional contractors only.

Thanks.


----------

